# Having trouble getting my designs screenprinted



## immi (May 6, 2017)

So I have checked with several screen printers in my area and there are a couple of designs that they can't complete like in my mockup t-shirts. The design spans to the bottom of the tee and all across the front. I understand that screen printers can only print in a limited square area. Basically my design has text across the chest area and a design across the bottom near the hem. I am really new to this so I need some advice. Is screenprinting the way to get the designs done or is something like sublimation, dtg, a better choice. Please any advice is welcome. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post a picture.

Sublimation is easier to get an all-over type print done but you're limited to using light colored polyester shirts only. 

DTG has some of the same size limitations as screenprinting. 

What would be the largest sized design you need printed? For example on an XL or XXL shirt.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

How big do you want it? More than 12" wide on a woman or skinny guy will begin to disappear under their armpits. Most shirt printers can easily print that size, and if they turn the screen sideways like I do for most prints, they should be able to do 14".


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

A mock up of your design and what you expect could give us a better idea than guesswork. From the description it may be done as two locations? chest then another setup to do the hem of the shirt? again, speculation is as good a assuming here so a mock up can clarify this.


----------



## immi (May 6, 2017)

The mockup design is in my avatar pic and profile picture because I cant post a picture for some reason. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

immi said:


> The mockup design is in my avatar pic and profile picture because I cant post a picture for some reason. Thanks for the help.


can't see much that small...is that a Charlie Brown pattern at the bottom??


----------



## dale911 (Jan 25, 2012)

The image quality is pretty bad for your avatar pic but from what I can tell, you are wanting the print to go all the way around the bottoms. The only way to do that would be dye-sublimation but it won't necessarily match up on the other side. The mockup also looks like the chest print is extra wide. I don't know if it says anything but can't see any reason it needs to be so wide from the pixelated photo. I don't typically print much more than 10" wide for customers because they want it to be readable from the front and once the shirt starts wrapping around the sides of the body, the message is lost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immi (May 6, 2017)

http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww208/nikeaircarter/01 IMMIAMI - 1.2 - MAN_zps0wsgww2h.jpg

Sorry this forum is different from others to me.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Although that design looks simple, to get it to line up would be next to impossible. Because it is a geometric design, any misalignment would be very obvious, leading to a lot of misprints. You could probably print it, but the bottom would need three or four prints, so the cost would be high.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

If you want the bottom Screen printed and not Dye Sublimated, "Belt printing" is the term you want to use while searching for a screen printer that can do it without any headaches. The palm trees will be lost in the pit wrinkles at that width. It will require 2 separate prints in order to keep the chest graphic at the right hight. sooo... more $. If you are concerned about the size of the image for each size of shirt, They will probably bill each size shirt as a separate job. New film screens and set up for each size and a smaller volume adds up to much more $........Unless your running thousands, than they may bulk price it all. A belt printer may, be able to do it in one print if they are doing separate screens for every shirt size.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

This is the curse of printing in the 21st century. If I can do it in Photoshop why can't you do it on the shirts?


----------

